
Spotify to Follow Twitter in Eliminating Political Advertising - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-27/spotify-to-follow-twitter-in-eliminating-political-advertising
======
Pete-Codes
Good although my initial thought was "what ads?" since I have premium.

